Is Udacity Digital Marketing Nanodegree worth subscribing for $1000? - webjockey
======
BossingAround
This should have been Ask HN, I suppose. The answer is it depends.

If you're outside of the field, looking to break into an entry-level position,
and would like to have your hand held the whole time, it possibly does
(provided you live in a high-earning country such as USA, Australia,
Switzerland, etc.--if you're from rural Africa and you'd take year(s) for you
to pay it off, the answer is always no)

If all you're looking for is knowledge, possibly widening your horizons or
gaining some interesting useful knowledge, the answer is no.

My 2c of course.

------
verganileonardo
As a self-taught marketer, I would say it is a better investment to use this
money to build your own website and learn the basics from experience. From
this experience, you can learn:

\- How to setup a CMS (e.g. Wordpress)

\- Keyword Research

\- Content Marketing

\- On/off-page SEO

\- Optimizing for conversion rate

\- Building and managing a mailing list

\- Email Marketing

Also, being able to tell this story is much more interesting than simply
saying: "I have this certificate from Udacity".

